# Wire routing question



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I am repairing some damaged wires on a 66 GTO 4 speed car and cannot figure out how the wires to the backup light switch exit from the center console to the trans mounted switch. 

This picture shows how I found them routed, pinched between the shifter boot retainer and the carpet. This just doesn't seem correct, but I cannot find any hole where they would pass through. Anybody thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

nice lookin work there. chevelles go through the firewall. im sure somebody here will get you a pic.


----------



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

66tempestGT said:


> nice lookin work there. chevelles go through the firewall. im sure somebody here will get you a pic.


Yeah my 67 Chevelle has that firewall plug/connector.


----------



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all, sorry to bring up an old thread but i'm doing some other repairs on this 66 and want to fix the reverse wiring routing detail if possible. I've been searching for hours for any info as to the correct reverse light wire harness routing from the switch to the connector under the center console for a 66 GTO, 4-speed. The current route is up through the shifter boot and it seems wrong. Does anyone know where the wires enter the cabin? I can't find any holes under the console at all. I'm stumped. Thanks guys!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Following these guideline sheets from an NOS BU Light kit, look at STEPS 21-28. These layout the correct wire routing for the switch.
The Firewall Grommet mentioned in STEP 26 is shown in last pic.
Hope these help.
Cheers


----------



## Robsauto2 (Jun 27, 2011)

AWESOME, thank so much!


----------

